# Ever meet someone famous?



## Flareth

I really haven't met anyne famous, sadly.

Although, I did sorta meet Aaron Carter. He was at a opening of some girl makeup place. This was when I was in 4th grade. -_-

So, tell us your experiences.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

No one too big, really. Roland Smith, author of Cryptid Hunters and Zach's Lie, was a guest at our school a few years ago.

My friend says she caught Avril Lavigne at a convenient store, though. I can only imagine how that ended... :sweatdrop:


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Justin Hawkins, formerly of the Darkness, currently of Hot Legs. Met him in a pub in Christchurch, England. Apparently his mother and my cousins live in the same area.


----------



## Yarnchu

I have meet Parker Bohn one time when he was visiting a local bowling alley(I'm a part of the youth league there). Other than that I don't think I have, unless you count all of the dressed up people at Universal Studios(the theme park) that are Shrek and Spiderman and such. I also have a funny story about the Incredible Hulk there, but I don't feel like typing it out.


----------



## see ya

I was in a writing club with Jordan McCoy in high school. She almost got the part for Hannah Montana, to put this in perspective. However, I'm really glad she didn't. She's amazingly talented and intelligent, and hopefully she'll be able to move on and get the freedom to do her own styles of music (which is much closer to Classic Rock, like The Doors and The Beatles and such than the pop-bile spewed by the Disney Channel...)


----------



## J.T.

Dunno if he's famous, since I bet not many people have heard of him, but author Eric Walters visited my school last year. His book Shattered's pretty good, if a bit depressing.


----------



## Erif

Let's see. Ben Stiller, and the big museum in NY(forgot what it was called, lol), SAW Kareem Abdul Jabbar.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i met clemente, an author of books about native okinawan animals, when i was maybe six. she was just a local celebrity.


----------



## opaltiger

Amanda Palmer.

Plus a whole bunch of politicians and people who are famous in their field of work (mostly philosophers).


----------



## Zeph

Erm... Let's see, some Olympic athlete person, completely forgotten his name, visited my middle school... Prince Charles and Camilla came to my current school recently to unveil a plaque for the new library and sports hall... my uncle, although not particularly famous, is a comic artist for DC... and that's about it.


----------



## Minish

I saw Prince Harry in Tesco. 8D Classy, Harry. Classy.


----------



## regice

I got to meet the grandson of the person who invented basketball, i got a signed picture of him and Michial Jordan. that's probably the most famous person ive ever met in real life.  I did send a letter to R.L. Stein in the fourth grade for a project we had to do, and he wrote back.


----------



## turbler

Satoshi Tajiri. Seriously! he was dessed in a t-shirt and jeans :)!


----------



## ultraviolet

Well I met Jake Stone of Bluejuice once. He's a really nice guy.
Then there was TinPan Orange, who I met at the Fairbridge Festival last weekend... also really nice. 

Not really anyone _famous _famous but I know a couple local bands.


----------



## Keltena

Michael Moore came to visit our grade last year. It was _awesome._


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Sadly, no I haven't. Not many famous people pass by the little county of Wiltshire. ;_:

I have, however, recieved a signed photo of Stephen Mulhern as part of winning a competiton when I was about 8 or 10.

EDIT: gah, I'm an idiot. I met David Bunting and Dan Ramsay (who both have worked with aardman studios) during an animation workshop over the easter holidays. Does that count?


----------



## Flareth

Yes, Kai, that counts. Animators, voice actors, anybody who can be considered famous....


----------



## Dannichu

Salamander said:


> Michael Moore came to visit our grade last year. It was _awesome._


*jealous*

I've hung out with some of the members of Muse, though I wasn't really aware of it at the time, they just happened to be at the same party as me. 

I've met and spoken to a few authors; Beverly Naidoo, Michael Morpurgo, Jodi Picoult and Sarah Waters. They were all fantastic (Jodi Picoult liked my scarf and I think Sarah Waters thinks I'm a babbling, blushing moron because I was slightly fangirly over her). 

I've seen a ton of famous UK people in London (Ian Hislop, Paul Merton, Greg Proops, Josi Lawrence, Jeremy Clarkson); my best friend lives there and we go to tapings and the Comedy Store and stuff, but I haven't spoken to any of them.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

My cousin met Pinto da Costa, a famous Potuguese footballer, while she was selling Kirby vacuum cleaners.
And my mum met the Portuguese Prime Minister Socrates (yeah alright laugh) and she saw José Manuel Durão Barroso, President of the European comission since 2004.
I've never gotten the chance to talk to anyone special except a comic book artist who happened to be drawing in my local comic store. I didn't know who he was but I bought his comic so I could get a free picture :v

EDIT: oh wait, I once saw one of the less important members of the Dutch royalty on the train. We were in our little first-class compartment (because my stepdad's a train driver) and he had to go sit with the proles.
Said stepdad also actually talked to Michael Jackson a million years ago because he drove the train Jacko took to the place where his concert was held.


----------



## Abwayax

I see someone famous in my bathroom mirror every day.


----------



## Alexi

I almost met William Shatner and Leonard Nemoy at a Trek convention two years ago, but got pulled away at the last moment. :(

My cousins have met Tom Hanks because one of his relatives goes to their church. And who said church was completely bad?


----------



## @lex

I guess mostly Swedish celebs, but that includes Peter Stormare. Not much worth mentioning to an interational audience, though ^^


----------



## Bombsii

I've talked to David Tennant once =D They were filming and all these little kids were making loads of noise so Tennant came up to meet them and calm them down, then after the filming he came back to talk to us and sign stuff.

Also i've seen Sophie Aldred at a convention (yes a convention, for my 9th birthday 0_o)


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Oh, I forgot to mention, my sister's friend's cousin is Alexis Grace, who placed 11th on American Idol this season. I haven't met her yet, but I probably will soon.


----------



## Cheetah

- Bruce Coville (author, visited my school to do a presentation)
- Chris Sabat (voice actor, Auroracon ...'07?)
- Ray Troll (artist and radio host. I paid a visit to his gallery on Creek Street when I was still living in Ketchikan. Look him up sometime, he's got some _really cool_ pieces of art.)
- Tuomas Holopainen, Marco Hietala, and Anette Olzon (of Nightwish. At a concert, yes. I only really got to speak with them, though, and not Emppu or Jukka.)

Oh, and my cousin accidentally ran into Lloyd Bridges when she was a toddler. More literally than figuratively.


----------



## Greenumbreon

Number 100 said:


> I see someone famous in my bathroom mirror every day.


Same here :D

Strange, isn't it?


----------



## Butterfree

Not really anybody you would know, unfortunately.

If only I had read Richard Dawkins's books earlier, I would have gone to the atheist conference in 2006 and met him. D:

...well, I was working outside downtown once when my group eyed what we at least _thought_ were the members of Metallica walking past, and they were in Iceland at the time so it was probably them, but there was no interaction or real proximity, so...

Um, pretty much all the main guys behind CCP (the company that makes EVE Online) have come by for parties, since my dad is one of them?

There was one time a guy who looked exactly like David Schwimmer (Ross on Friends) walked past me on the street, but I'm not sure what he would have been doing in Iceland, so it might not actually have been him.

As for people you wouldn't know, once when I was little and had forgotten my keys, the prime minister of Iceland walked by while I was waiting for my mom to come and let me in. He even said hi. :D Then a couple of reasonably well-known Icelandic authors had talks at my writing class at school. And another Icelandic author, who is awesome, both came to read from his children's book at my elementary school once and came to a dinner at an anti-war alliance that I was at to read from another book, and there I actually stood just a small distance away from him. :o (I also later e-mailed him after happening to stumble upon his e-mail address online, and he actually replied, which I think is _very_ cool.)

An Icelandic comic writer, Hugleikur Dagsson, was signing books at a store once where I got a copy for my mom.

Finally, I showed up at a couple of political rallies for the elections in Iceland and was basically two feet away from some of the leaders of what is currently the biggest political party in Iceland (including the world's first openly gay prime minister).


----------



## Tarvos

> - Tuomas Holopainen, Marco Hietala, and Anette Olzon (of Nightwish. At a concert, yes. I only really got to speak with them, though, and not Emppu or Jukka.)


best fucking post in the thread


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch

Adam Lambert (from American Idol) came to our school, or, well, the high school next to our school. And my friend was one of the cheerleaders so she was like right next to him in his limo.

And apparently this guy at my school has met both Britney Spears and Hannah Montana, though I highly doubt it.

Oh, and my sister used to baby-sit Jack Black's step-nephew.


----------



## opaltiger

Watershed said:


> best fucking post in the thread


clearly you are missing mine


----------



## PokeNinja

My friend's cousins say they went to school with Drake and Josh.
And my classmate says she is a good friend of Nat wolff (WTF?!?)
XD I think I got close enough to get a picture of the Pope.
Like |         25 yards | away LOL.
It was...when he visited yankee stadium


----------



## Autumn

Victoria Holmes, one of the authors of Warriors, twice at author tours. I also met the other authors at three online author chats, and my dad got in touch with Charles Bock so that I could interview him for a research paper. His interview ended up being the most-cited source in the whole paper.


----------



## Alexi

Met the members of Hauk, a Heathen band. <3 

Note: www.myspace.com/hauk


HAIL BACON!


----------



## fnph

Met J K Rowling once at a book signing a few years ago.
I met Ant and Dec around 8 years ago in Japan.


----------



## Tailsy

I had JK Rowling's autograph until MY BROTHER DREW OVER IT.

>:(


----------



## Nope

Umm... The prime minister of Norway once came to visit the high school in our town. Our class got to see her talk and stuff. Wooh.

Oh, and last year... Wait, I'll explain first. Each year this festival (Or whatever) comes to our town. This year, they had a popcorn party and Lene Alexandra came to sing. You know, "My boobs, my boobs, my boobs are okay!"? I'm not a fan, but she is a celebrity, so I guess I should mention her.

Oh, and the popcorn party was awesome :D I was standing and dancing and eating tons of popcorn 3 hours straight! :D I hope they do something like that this year. It's only a week left :D


----------



## Almost Eric

I met Danny John-Jules at the MCM Expo in May 2008. :D

... However, this was before I became a fan of his. I started watching things with him in them.. shortly after meeting him.. orz


----------



## surskitty

Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Tarvos

surskitty said:


> Neil Gaiman.


also a good post, are you hanging out with him, tori and the dream king?


----------



## Dewgong

eddie vedder from pearl jam used to ask about me all the time and he said i was cute when i was a baby.
jello biafra from dead kennedys... i don't know exactly how though.
steve turner from mudhoney. heh.
scott macaughey from young fresh fellows/r.e.m. whoohoo. :>
kurt bloch from the fastbacks. i talked to him on the phone once or twice. he was really nice.
seji from guitarwolf. i was born around the time his daughter was.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I've been 15 feet away from tiger woods.  Will hobbs also visited my school


----------



## Corsoth Arcole

It's quite the story how I got there, but I got to throw out the ceremonial pitch at a baseball game. I believe the date was July 5th, 2007, Cincinnati Reds vs. San Francisco Giants. The point is, it was right in the middle of Barry Bonds' home run record hype...

After I threw out the pitch, I walked through the players as they were setting up to get back into the stands. As I passed Barry, I said "Good luck tonight Mr. Bonds!". He nodded and smiled at me. Which is kinda out of character for him. It was awesome. =) 

I guess if you think about it, I was right next to just about every player for the San Francisco Giants... does that count?


----------



## Salazard

Met Black Stone Cherry and Jim Marshall (creator of Marshall Amps), today and saw Steve Vai, but the queue to get an autograph was massive! xD

Also met Jaqueline Wilson, Bowling for Soup, Zebrahead, Army of Freshmen and Ross Noble. Thinks that's everyone... =P


----------



## Not Meowth

I've seen Jamie Oliver in the flesh before, but never met him. Other than that no ;.;


----------



## Momoharu

I met a couple of players for the Dallas Cowboys when I was like 7.  I drew one of them a picture of a tree.


----------



## Ruby

Tony Blair came to my school in about 1997, before he was Prime Minister, but he didn't say much to the children.  I've seen a couple of other politicians and various minor celebrities, too.


----------



## King Sarawr

I served Amanda Holden (that judge on Britain's Got Talent, or whatever) at my workplace once. She looked kind of familiar, but I didn't realise who she was until my manager told me. :P

On a more exciting note, I've also been backstage with DragonForce (Turisas were there too but I never got to talk to them D:) and I met Terji from Tyr. :D


----------



## Dr Frank

I met a famous singer once (when I was ten) and got their autograph. My hand was in bandages at that time, I remember, and I still have the autograph.


----------



## Comrade Lenin

I've met Bill Clinton at a Buffalo Bills football game, Marcel Dionne at one of my brothers hockey games and Oliver Kahn when I went to Germany for a soccer tournament last year


----------



## Saith

Joe Calzaghe is probably the most famous guy I've met. He used to live near my grandparents or something, I'm not sure, can't remember. Was before he was famous and stuff.
That's about it, I don't think Steven Mulhern is famous enough for this list.


----------



## Chopsuey

Well, I met a writer nobody has ever heard of. I also met the whole Mariners lineup, but I was like, 5.
My dad is an accountant, and during his travels he has met: Ozzy Osbourne, Pantera (Whole band) Obama, Mccain and The lead guitarist from Kansas. (I don't know his name). I am realated to a famous person. She's my aunt. But I doubt any of you have ever heard of her....


----------



## Wartortle

Corey Taylor is one of my friends :D

Slipknot(one of his bands) does alot of recordings in the town next to mine and he's from Des Moines and i'm from Perry (like 15? miles) :D He's alot nicer than he seems, and I like how he has a hard Slipknot voice, but then he can also sing serenely and nicely. it's a nice mixture when most people can only go *MUFFLED GRUNTING* :/

Of course Ozzy :D 

there's quite a few more, but I can barely type at the moment, I'll get back to yo-*falls asleep*


----------



## Chopsuey

Do you mean you met Ozzy? I think my &$#%$ of a sister met Slipknot and Otep at Ozzfest...But you said you weren't into thrash...

EDIT: Me feels like an idiot. I looked at Corey Taylor's page and...WOW. Get me five of his signitures. And a video of him signing them. Then I can sell four of them (With the video to show the are genuine) for high prices! Oh I AM good..


----------



## Monoking

turbler said:


> Satoshi Tajiri. Seriously! he was dessed in a t-shirt and jeans :)!


WHERE? WHEN? WHAT DID HE SMELL LIKE?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I spent some quality time with Josh Hutcherson and Annasophia Robb in Auckland when they were touring for Bridge to Terabithia. We were just hanging out in the hotel pool, when they were like "Oh by the way we're moviestars..."


----------



## SquishierCobra

I could've SWORN I saw David Yost (Billy from Power Rangers) once.


----------



## Tailsy

I should really just say 'no' and be done with it but I DON'T CARE

My aunt got JK Rowling's signature for me when I was like, eight or nine? Then my brother drew over it during his tracing phase. Sigh.
My uncle shared a flat with Gerard Butler at uni! They studied law at the same time.


----------



## Kinova

On friday I went to see Gareth David-Lloyd (Ianto in Torchwood)'s band at some piddly little pub... I crossed him in a doorway and I was all *holds the door* and he was all 'thanks' and I was all 'c:' and really that's not exciting at all. Later I laughed at his singing. The end.


----------



## Flareth

I've seen Aaron Carter (XD I know) but didn't get to meet him. 

But I did get an autograph by the members of Gloriana at a Taylor Swift concert.



			
				Twilight Sparkle said:
			
		

> My uncle shared a flat with Gerard Butler at uni!


....That is one of the most amazing things I've ever heard...


----------



## Adriane

Frederick Hemke and Branford Marsalis.


----------



## Superbird

My mom has had dinner with Yo Yo Ma.


----------



## Eta Carinae

All I can think of is getting the autographs of a few (OK, a lot of) professional golfers, either this summer, or have my Dad bring me some from five or six years ago.  I've probably met someone else, but I can't think of them at the time, so I'll probably edit this.

Actually, my cousin's an actor, though relatively unknown as he's only on one TV show on CBC, which is Canadian.

EDIT: Staying true to my word I guess.  My mom met Yvan Cournoyer, a Hall of Fame hockey player in a bar once.  She also saw Princess Di at Expo 86.


----------



## Coloursfall

I met Authur Slade when I was in elementary school :0 he wrote _Dust_ and _Tribes_. He read some of _Dust_ to our class.

...great now I wanna read _Dust_ again.


----------



## opaltiger

Further to my previous post:

Jason Webley slept on my sister's couch once. And I've (very briefly) met Amanda Palmer, Neil Gaiman, China Mieville, James Watson, A.C. Grayling, and Anthony Giddens among other less well known people. And if you happen to be a geologist it might impress you that one of my lecturers last year was Simon Conway Morris.


----------



## Spatz

Bill Loewen was my father's girlfreind's father...


----------



## spaekle

I've met Guy Fieri? My mom does blogging and shit for the food network.

Also CF Payne (the guy who did the Obama illustration for Time magazine) teaches at my school and I'm probably going to take his class.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I met Theo Hutchcraft and Adam Anderson (from Hurts) after their concert in Brussels. By met I mean I was part of the crowd surrounding them, waited while I was pushed forward and eventually ended up sort of all in Theo's personal space while Adam signed my ticket. It was pretty awkward but oh well! They're both really handsome in real life.


----------



## Automata heart

yuri inaba (the world 2009 cosplay champ) once said my outfit was cute at a con i went to.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Cristina Vee! She signed my copy of Continuum Shift, and we still talk occasionally and play League of Legends together once in a while :D She's really nice -w-


----------



## Michi

Personally, no, though it is a life goal of mine to meet Lady Gaga. And Madonna.

My mother, however, had a conversation with Fergie of the Black Eyed Peas. The woman who has had five Billboard Hot 100 top five hits as a solo artist and a crapton more with the Peas, and one of my favorite singers.
They met in a bar after a Gwen Stefani concert. Will.I.Am was there with Fergie.
Anyway, she sat at the table right next to my mom. My mom handed her a dollar on which was written, "You kicked Gwen's ASS tonight", since the Peas were at the time Stefani's opening act. My mother and Fergie had a friendly conversation and Fergie proceeded to keep the dollar.


----------



## Dragon

I have the autographs of Mark and Craig Kielburger, the guys who started Free the Children :o


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I can't recall personally meeting anybody famous, but I was around Hugh Jackman for a while due to being an extra in Real Steel.


----------



## Mai

Cap'n Sofa said:


> I can't recall personally meeting anybody famous, but I was around Hugh Jackman for a while due to being an extra in Real Steel.


You _were_ an extra? :O


----------



## SquishierCobra

I know a guy whose cousin is Glenn McMillian (played Dustin on Power Rangers Ninja Storm). He found that out recently.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Mai said:


> You _were_ an extra? :O


Yes I was, in the carnival scene near the beginning. I was in the stands watching Ambush fight the bull. Made lots of cash.

I'm also friends with Sam Raimi's...nephew? I think he's his nephew. He doesn't brag about it or anything so I'm not 100% sure of his relation.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

My father has the unique honor of being the only person to ever do business with Michael Jackson and _have no idea who he was_.


----------



## Zero Moment

Karkat Vantas said:


> My father has the unique honor of being the only person to ever do business with Michael Jackson and _have no idea who he was_.


This is awesome

I think my dad was friends with a guy in some famous band, but I don't remember who.


----------



## Firelord Alex

I saw Bo Bice and George Bush in person, but I didn't actually _meet_ them.


----------



## surskitty

Ignoring me just being in the same room and book signings where we exchanged a few words, not really.

Neil Gaiman went to a friend of my mum's wedding.


----------



## Mr. Moon

I AM CARMEN SAN DIEGO.
Met Jay Mohr at a gas station, and Jack Black at the airport. :3


----------



## Nelauk

i met nathan burton at las vegas. we took a picture with him.

t'was very awkward.


----------



## spaekle

Today I met James Gurney (the creator/illustrator of Dinotopia) and got his autograph. 

I never actually read Dinotopia as a kid though. :v;


----------



## opaltiger

technosexual said:


> Today I met James Gurney (the creator/illustrator of Dinotopia) and got his autograph.
> 
> I never actually read Dinotopia as a kid though. :v;


_Oh my god_.

edit: also, go read Dinotopia. Now. :D


----------



## SquishierCobra

I also recall spotting Tom Brady of the New England Patriots.


----------



## Autumn

Well the Dallas Brass came to my high school and did a performance (and my band class did a song with them) and everyone in my band plus some kids who weren't ended up getting posters that we could go around and get signed by the guys after the show, so I've got that poster pinned to my wall.

My parents worked at the same newspaper as and knew Mitch Albom okay, although I never personally met him because we moved away from the place when I was six.

My dad is friends with Charles Bock and I actually managed to get an e-mail interview with him for a research paper I wrote in 2009. (His interview ended up being the most-used resource in the paper.)

I've also met Vicky Holmes, the main force behind the Warriors series, twice at book signings, and apparently I had enough of a presence to have my character's name worked into one of the books.

One of my dad's friends from high school is now the mayor of Ocean Springs, Mississippi.

My pre-calculus teacher used to be part of the rock band Honeychild. He once gave an explanation for why he gave up the rock band in order to teach high school pre-calculus but I don't remember what he said, because I was too busy gawking at the fact that he was in a rock band _at all_ to pay attention.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Got to meet Christopher Ayres at Oni-Con (DBZ Kai: Frieza's voice actor). I also saw some reviewer girl from the That Guy With the Glasses website (I think her name is Mars Girl or something).


----------

